# betta losing scales?



## mousey (Jan 18, 2005)

found my female betta a few weeks ago with a sore looking area on her back- thought she has scraped herself on something and was expecting her to heal up nicely with clean water and betta fix. Well she didn't and over the past weeks i have tried antibiotics-kanaplex- as well as salt and daily water changes.
Instead of healing the patch is getting larger and she appears to be losing scales in assorted areas along her back. Does any one have any idea what this could be?
she has a good appetite still but looks to have raw open flesh

http://www.bettafish.com/showthread.php?t=56537&page=2-

this looks similar to what is happening to her.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

That happened to my male betta draco. I gave him a salt bath for about 3 minutes and put him in warm betta revive water and he's okay except for a swim bladder issue.


----------

